# Homemade snow goose flappers



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Just some Flappers i made, about 25$ to make. made 7 and still have left over supplies to make 3-4 more.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice work....

If you could put up a detailed "how to" would be nice.

Maybe they couple put a sticky on it. A few years ago I did a "how to" on painting snows into blue goose decoys.

They look good.


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

that is some good info right there... :beer:


----------

